
Ask HN: What do you use to manage TVs and dashboards at the office? - j_kao
Hey HN!<p>At every job I&#x27;ve been at before, I&#x27;ve noticed there&#x27;s always been a hacky mish-mash of software &#x2F; hardware or super archaic enterprise solutions for people to show things on their TVs. It was kind of a pain for me as an engineer to swap out dashboards at my previous office.<p>Now that we&#x27;re in the process of looking into a solution, what software &#x2F; hardware combination would you guys recommend? We were considering Chromecasts, but they don&#x27;t seem to have any official long-running display solution (i.e. dashboarding). We could also do Chromebits, but not sure what it&#x27;s like in terms of remote management, and then we won&#x27;t have casting functionality.
======
eggsAndBacon
Apple TV and airdrop.

